# leaking aquarium, silly girl



## lizardsbabygirl (Jun 23, 2009)

omg... first I have a leaking 55 gallon that I'm sure I can fix with silicone. I have a 125 that we bought and it has a plexi bottom supported with wood crap. when I bought it stupid me didnt know that silicone didnt bond to plexi. the guy said it didnt leak, there was some water in the bottom of the tank. so i bring it home fill it up and behold it leaks! so as I'm mad mad mad







I want to fix it! so will marine epoxy work? should i use epoxy on both tanks? any advice? i need help super quick, i have 19 cichlids in a 29 gallon tank for the night or and until i get either of these tanks fixed... they are all an inch or less so they should be alright for a day or so right?


----------



## nfored (Mar 31, 2008)

lizardsbabygirl said:


> omg... first I have a leaking 55 gallon that I'm sure I can fix with silicone. I have a 125 that we bought and it has a plexi bottom supported with wood crap. when I bought it stupid me didnt know that silicone didnt bond to plexi. the guy said it didnt leak, there was some water in the bottom of the tank. so i bring it home fill it up and behold it leaks! so as I'm mad mad mad
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I would fix the 55 with Silicone GE I Silicone can be found at walmart lows and home depot. This will get you up and running quick for that tank.

Is the 125 all acrylic? or is it glass with an acrylic bottom? If its all acrylic then you need to use acrylic sealant weldon makes some, you will have to use two kinds if I remember right. Someone with more acrylic expertise might answer you better. 

If your tank is Glass with an acrylic bottom, your going to have a hard time getting a good strong safe bond. Silicone will be water tight with glass to acrylic but will not hold pressure.


----------



## Angel079 (Feb 14, 2007)

I'd rather spent the extra few bucks and buy aquarium silicon at your fish store of choice, regular household silicon can either A) not seal well from t he start and/ or B) can deteriorate over time with the light intensity. Either case would cause you another leak in the house and I doubt you want that.

When you apply to seal you HAVE TO ensure there's no little bitty air bubble trapped within the silicon, again this will weakening the boning over time and spread another leak.

Good luck!!!


----------

